# [OFF][SMTP] Envoyer des mails de divers domaines

## gbetous

Salut à tous !

Je m'adresse aux "experts" réseau qui trainent souvent ici.

Mon frangin a une vie electronique assez tumultueuse (@free.fr, @domaine_perso, @domaine_pro), il navigue entre son PC fixe, son PC portable et son smartphone. Le but de la manip est d'utiliser ce qu'il veut depuis où il veut. Pour cela j'envisage de tout lui centraliser sur mon serveur dédié loué.

Pour la partie réception de mails, je vais lui monter un zoli compte sur mon serveur qui lui permettra de fetcher l'ensemble de ses emails, les consulter en IMAP, et il aura même droit à un webmail !

Par contre pour la pertie envoi... Est-il possible, une bonne fois pour toutes, de monter un serveur SMTP (sur ce serveur dédié, mais c'est un détail) qui permette d'envoyer des mails avec des adresses de domaines différents ? Je veux dire, un truc qui ne se fera pas bouler régulièrement par les "grands" FAI ?

Comment faire ? Une doc, des conseils, je veux *tout* savoir   :Wink:  !

Merci beaucoup   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## gbetous

Mais il n'y a pas de soucis de provenance des mails ? N'importe quel FAI accepte des mails provenant de n'importe quel SMTP ?

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## geekounet

Pareil que Oupsman pour moi. Et pas de soucis pour la provenance, mes mails passent même chez hotmail depuis quelques temps j'ai pu remarquer... Attention toutefois si ton serveur est chez Dedibox, leur réseau entier est blacklisté sur les RBL, et c'est ptêt le cas aussi pour OVH.

----------

## gbetous

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> et c'est ptêt le cas aussi pour OVH.

 

Crotte, c'est chez OVH le serveur. Enfin, c'est ce que je planifie, on va changer de serveur. C'est peut-etre l'occasion d'aller voir ailleurs... un conseil ?

----------

## guilc

J'ai des serveurs chez OVH, pas de souci de blacklists, tout dépend des IPs sur lesquelles tu tombes (si pas de bol, tu te récupère une IP qui avait servi à envoyer du spam, t'es mal barré)

Par contre, ça ne fonctionnera pas pour les mails si les domaines que tu utilises ont :

- une signature DKIM/DomainKeys (vérifier dans les entêtes des mails envoyés par le SMTP légitime)

- un enregistrement SPF (dig TXT +short domaine.com et dig SPF + short domaine.com)

D'ailleurs, pour les domaines que tu contrôles, ajouter une signature DKIM et un enregistrement SPF ne coûte pas cher (trois fois rien à configurer) et augmente pas mal la délivrabilité des mails, notamment sur yahoo hotmail and co

----------

## geekounet

Perso je suis chez SD France, et tout va bien, pas de blacklists.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

salut, je squatte rapidement:

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien saisir, ceux qui ont installé leur serveur smtp, vous avez créé votre propre adresse (@votredomain.tld) c'est bien ça?

J'avais l'impression que gbetous voulait utiliser son serveur SMTP, plus comme un relais smtp, mais du coup, j'ai un doute.

configuré comme un relais?

avec un domaine perso?

si configuré en serveur, c'est possible d'envoyer des mails comme si l'expediteur était @free.fr par exemple? (dans l'absolu, le protocole smtp le permet, mais, je croyais qu'en pratique, y'avait du reverse dns de fait ou quelque chose du genre, pour s'assurer que le mail provenait bien du domaine dont il prétend venir?

----------

## guilc

Rien n'empêche de faire les deux, et il me semble vouloir faire les deux  :Smile: 

Pour l'envoi de mail d'un autre domaine, le reverse n'est pas important (et encore heureux, sinon, les SMTP mutidomaine seraient mal barrés...). Par contre, si comme je l'évoquais plus haut des techniques type dkim domainkeys et SPF sont utilisées, oui, c'est génant, car ce sont justement des techniques pour garantir la provenance du mail... Et dans ce cas là, les mails arriveront, mais comme ils n'auront ni la signature (dkim/domainkeys), ni ne viendront du SMTP légitime (déclaré dans l'enregistrement SPF), le mail aura de fortes chances de finir dans la boite à spam...

----------

## PabOu

En parlant de reverse, c'est quand même une chose qui est souvent oubliée pour les smtp et quand même importante

Certains anti-spams vérifient le FCrDNS. Par exemple, mon serveur a comme IP 1.2.3.4 et le reverse de cette IP est "smtp.mondomaine.com". Il faut alors que le DNS smtp.mondomaine.com pointe à son tour vers 1.2.3.4 (tout ça est dans les RFCs mais assez peu répandu et donc on l'oublie facilement). Peu importe que les mails soient envoyés en tant que @mondomaine.com ou autre.

Et pour que ça passe mieux au niveau des anti-spams en général, le ehlo du smtp devrait être le même que le reverse de l'adresse IP utilisée (aucune obligation dans les RFCs cette fois-ci mais bien utilisée dans le calcul du score anti-spam).

----------

